# when do they stop growing ????????



## Safzola (Jan 14, 2013)

at what age does a gsd stop growing by that i mean height. zola is 24" tall and 31 kilos she is nine and a half month old will she get taller and is this a good height ????????


----------



## bryant88 (Jan 22, 2013)

I have wondered this as well. I have heard at 2 they stop growing but I don't know the facts behind that.


----------



## Grizzpup (Aug 4, 2012)

Safzola, your dog is at the high end for the female GSD standard (22-24"). She probably won't grow anymore height wise, but will continue to fill out till she is about 2 years old.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Height wise my boy's height didn't change really after he was around 10 months old, he's 25".

Weight has been consistant since he was around 1.5 year, give or take a few pounds.

However, he still continues to fill out, if that makes any sense. His shoulder width & chest area esp...his head has filled out more. He will be 3 in March.


----------



## Felix's Proud Mammy (Jul 10, 2012)

Typical rule that I have found to be true is that American bred GSDs will grow until about 24 months whereas German bred GSDs will grow until about 36 months. Felix (German bred) turns 3 in March and has FINALLY stopped growing at 29" and 92 lbs.


----------



## Safzola (Jan 14, 2013)

Safzola said:


> at what age does a gsd stop growing by that i mean height. zola is 24" tall and 31 kilos she is nine and a half month old will she get taller and is this a good height ????????


Thank you all for yr answers :hug::happyboogie::thumbup:


----------

